# Marriott Newport Coast Beach Villa 2bd 2bt November and December weeks



## goodjobwm (Nov 9, 2021)

Take this last minute deal to stay a week at Marriott Newport Beach Club Resort at a fraction of its cost.

Location: Marriott's Newport Coast Villas in Newport / Laguna, California
check-in: Sunday November 28th, 2021
check-out: Sunday December 5th, 2021
or 
check-in: Sunday December 5th, 2021
check-out: Sunday December 12th, 2021

unit size: a villa of 2 bedrooms, 2 baths + full kitchen, laundry, amenities
asking: $800 for an entire either week


----------



## Oceans8 (Nov 9, 2021)

goodjobwm said:


> Take this last minute deal to stay a week at Marriott Newport Beach Club Resort at a fraction of its cost.
> 
> Location: Marriott's Newport Coast Villas in Newport / Laguna, California
> check-in: Sunday November 28th, 2021
> ...




Hi! i'm interested in both available weeks. Please let me know how you'd like to accept payment.
Thank you!


----------



## TracyN (Nov 9, 2021)

Great deal for this property.


----------



## Oceans8 (Nov 9, 2021)

goodjobwm said:


> Take this last minute deal to stay a week at Marriott Newport Beach Club Resort at a fraction of its cost.
> 
> Location: Marriott's Newport Coast Villas in Newport / Laguna, California
> check-in: Sunday November 28th, 2021
> ...




Sent you a PM to book the weeks with you. Thanks


----------



## goodjobwm (Nov 9, 2021)

Oceans8 said:


> Hi! i'm interested in both available weeks. Please let me know how you'd like to accept payment.
> Thank you!



Please check your inbox and/or call / text me at 408-692-4448. Thanks


----------



## goodjobwm (Nov 12, 2021)

good deal


----------



## goodjobwm (Nov 17, 2021)

goodjobwm said:


> Take this last minute deal to stay a week at Marriott Newport Beach Club Resort at a fraction of its cost.
> 
> Location: Marriott's Newport Coast Villas in Newport / Laguna, California
> check-in: Sunday November 28th, 2021
> ...


reduced $600


----------



## goodjobwm (Nov 19, 2021)

goodjobwm said:


> Take this last minute deal to stay a week at Marriott Newport Beach Club Resort at a fraction of its cost.
> 
> Location: Marriott's Newport Coast Villas in Newport / Laguna, California
> check-in: Sunday November 28th, 2021
> ...



gone. thanks for all interests.


----------

